# Drysuit for curves?



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm stupid tall. I have a custom Kokatat suit.

It's a lifetime purchase, and it's worth it!!


----------



## lvn4rvr (May 9, 2018)

I feel your pain. I too have been unable to find a dry suit to fit. To have curves they think you also have to be 6'4". Even separate dry pants and dry top don't fit. The arms and legs are soooooo long. Any dry suit manufacturer reps out there to offer up solutions for us ladies?


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

While she wasn't especially curvy, my wife got a custom Kokatat drysuit and never questioned the decision. As you described, all of the "regular" sizes were wrong in one way or another. She loved her drysuit and never had 'drysuit dread'. No they are not cheap, but you know what they say..."Buy nice, or buy twice".


----------



## Creature 1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Drysuit for curves*



skiergirl said:


> Hey ladies
> Well I’ve tried the hydrus from kokatat and now the crux from nrs. I’m starting to think I’m going to have to shell out the big bucks for a custom. A little bit about me.... size D with wide shoulders and a small medium butt/waist. Both products are grossly over sized in the legs and fit ok in the top. However I just spent 15 minutes just trying to get out of the crux it’s tight. Any other suggestions before I suck it up and go custom with kokatat or am I destined for a two piece forever? On the other hand I just paid 600 for a demo nrs crux size large that I will send back unless someone else wants it. It’s like new.


Have you looked at Zealgear, they build a really good custom drysuit for a really good price $700 or so


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Can’ t seem to find Zealgear and now Kokatat is closed down from the corona


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> I'm stupid tall. I have a custom Kokatat suit.
> 
> It's a lifetime purchase, and it's worth it!!



I'm tall, not as tall as MT4, but.. Custom Kokatat Radius for me, wore it this year on a Feb GC launch, daily, was always comfortable, perfect fit, and the full zip around the waist made donning and doffing, and relief super easy. I'd get another in a heartbeat if this one ever became unrepairable.


----------



## Creature 1 (Aug 12, 2010)

The name of the company is Zelgear the owners name is Len Fromzel, they make a really nice drysuit for a great price


----------

